# Hunt Test X 2



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Went to a dual club hunt test on Saturday. First brace Dash had a Vizsla bracemate "Ryder" who was known to run so I knew it would be interesting. Both dogs left the line like greyhounds and quickly out of sight. Dash was on Ryder's heels and barking the whole way. He was just excited, but soon got his head in the game. He backed and honored the first point, then found and pointed three birds of his own. Afternoon run he was paired with an Irish Setter and a little more difficult than the morning run. I think the close working setter, the wind, and the heat may have kept him reeled in a bit but he put in a good effort, plus the heat was sending the birds into deep cover and shade. We had a big covey on open ground just inside the woods that ran in all directions causing some confusion with the dogs. I tried to call a point in that mess, but the Judge did not see what I saw and called it a flash point and a flush, then he did get a good point that I had to stomp the bird out to fly, that gave him his needed point and so another pass. Everything ran smooth with both Trinity Valley and Lone Star's hunt tests. Everyone involved did a great job. And the food was great. It was a good day. Good times. 

Proud of my Dash Rip Rock


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Congratulations to both you and Dash!! I heard that the heat made for some tough hunting. Glad yall had clear runs.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Oh my, that is impressive. 
Dash has some awesome trainers/pack-leaders.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Great work Dash...Way to go!   

RT


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like a great time in the field! Dash did a great job in tough conditions. The very short running dogs make it an extra challenge for the bigger running Vizslas. Hunt tests favor the short working field dogs and field trials let the Vizslas shine.


This weekend we are having a double double hunt test here in Northern California. The Vizsla and German Shorthair clubs have joined up to have a chance to run 4 braces in one weekend (2 Saturday and 2 Sunday). The conditions at Hastings Island do not sound nearly as challenging as your grounds.

Hope some HVF members get inspired to give it a go.

RBD


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

This was a Vizsla/GSP club double hunt test as well. I hope they double up next year. I would definately make it again. 

Well I may be crazy, but Dash is now entered in an AKC retriever hunt test next month. The only non retriever breed entered. Whole different ball game and not a lot of time to prepare for it. Should be interesting. And fun.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Nothing like a good challenge hey SJ!! great to see you and Dash back at it. He looks happier than a pig in mud. 

Hey, Track, point, flush, retrieve.....A V can do it all. Mine do struggle retrieving 300kg Sambar, but we are building up to it...............  

How did the GSP's look compared to a V in the trial? I'm interested to hear what differences if any, you might have noticed?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dash will be member of a small elite group if he gets a JR retriever title. Something I thought of pursuing last Fall.
I quit because Cash's heart was just not in it. When I made retriever work his only outlet he would come around and run retriever drills with his tail wagging. I took him hunting for a weekend, and then he would run the drills but not with any gusto. I had to choose either to hunt over him, or to just run retriever work. I chose hunting.
Which hunt test are you attending? My nephew may be there. He owns Drake Sporting Dogs.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

TexasRed said:


> Dash will be member of a small elite group if he gets a JR retriever title. Something I thought of pursuing last Fall.
> I quit because Cash's heart was just not in it. When I made retriever work his only outlet he would come around and run retriever drills with his tail wagging. I took him hunting for a weekend, and then he would run the drills but not with any gusto. I had to choose either to hunt over him, or to just run retriever work. I chose hunting.
> Which hunt test are you attending? My nephew may be there. He owns Drake Sporting Dogs.


A very small group.  I am trying to stay with the mindset of this just being a fun thing to do and a good training experience for both of us and because hunting comes first to me, it would probably be after next season before I could enter another one. But if Dash did get his JHR title today he would be the 2nd. There is only one Vizsla with a JHR title right now which is Grant. 
DC AFC Valleyhunter Vermilion Grant, CD MH JHR VC ROM NAVHDA NA and UT Prize 1
Grant was sired by Dash's Grandfather "Ike". Grant is also a half brother to my Blaze also sired by Ike. Grant got his JHR without failing a hunt test. They only started allowing Vizslas in the retriever tests starting in 2011. I am sure there are soon to be more. 
It is the Big D retriever test in Rockwall. There are 120 dogs entered in the Master. Yep, I bet your nephew will be there.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Ozkar said:


> How did the GSP's look compared to a V in the trial? I'm interested to hear what differences if any, you might have noticed?


Honestly, I only walked with one of the braces that had a GSP and it was a well trained dog running a master, so I don't have enough to judge that, but I think the statement of them ranging farther than Vs holds very true. I watched a lot of the weims run. They did well. They seemed a little more layed back and closer working than I had thought they would, but again it was a warm windy day.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Interesting, as my little Zsa Zsa ranges a lot further than Astro does. She will be 50 metres ahead on the track and Astro will be ten. He's always turning to check in with me to make sure he is on the right track. But, due to that, he spots more Deer. She tends to run over the scent as she is way too fast and way too driven. She will hold point now though, as when I first rescued her, I had to knock out the "Hunt for herself" mentality she had. (She lived on her own in the wild from 3 months till 7 months of age, so learned to hunt for herself)


----------

